# FDA Sends Warning Letter To Purina, Citing Significant Violations At Food Plant



## Petguide.com

> Nestle Purina starts 2015 off on the wrong foot – with a warning letter from the FDA
> 
> What a way to start off the year! Nestle Purina PetCare recently learned that it had violated federal regulations during the manufacture of dog and cat foods in one of its pet food plants.
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration’s letter was released to the public last week, in regards to 'significant violations' that were observed at a Purina pet food plant in Allentown, Pennsylvania during an inspection last year. One particular worry had to do with the pet food company’s low-acid dog and cat food that was possibly prepared or packed improperly.


Read more about the FDA Sends Warning Letter To Purina, Citing Significant Violations At Food Plant at PetGuide.com.


----------



## The German Shepherd Dog

My dogs eat this food


----------

